

Kindle Sales Plunge Made Amazon.com's Gross Margin Look Better - tomkarlo
http://seekingalpha.com/article/557151-kindle-sales-plunge-made-amazon-com-s-gross-margin-look-better?source=yahoo

======
amac
I think it's too early to suggest how the digital goods market will develop in
terms of share - we only know that it is developing. An interesting
perspective though the fact the author is short on Amazon is nothing new
either.

